# Opening in PS



## JeffL (Oct 18, 2014)

Suddenly when I use CMD-e top open a photo into PS on my Mac, the photo opens but I have to manually click on PS, rather than PS automatically coming up on the monitor. Does anyone know how to fix this?
Thanks
Jeff
LR-5.6
PS CC 2014.2.0
OS X 10.9.5


----------



## onyonet (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Jeff,

I had the problem recently, but it's gone now. I think it got better while I was on 5.6, and have no idea what caused it. However, try upgrading to 5.7 to see if that fixes it.

Daniel


----------

